# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  आहार जो वजन घटाने में सहायक

## Krishna

आजकल के व्यस्त दौर मे लोग वजन घटाने के लिए अक्सर भोजन करना ही छोड़ देते है। जो सही नहीं होता है। वजन घटाने के लिए शरीर को आवश्यक आहार और पोषण की जरूरत होती है। इसलिए कम समय मे बनने वाले आहारों को ट्राई करें। ये ना सिर्फ कम समय मे बनते है बल्कि सेहतमंद भी होते है। कुछ मिनटो मे बनने वाली इन डिश आपकी जीभ के स्वाद को भी बरकार रखती है।

----------


## Krishna

*मसाला ओट्स*प्याज और टमाटर को छोटा-छोटा काट लें। फिर कुछ देर भूनें।अब मटर, गाजर और गोभी डालकर 5  मिनट तक भूनें।ओट्स  डालकर चलाएं।पानी डालकर खिचडी की तरह बनने तक पकाएं।नीबू को काटकर गरमागरम खिचडी के साथ सर्व करें या हलका ठंडा करके टिफिन में रखें।

----------


## Krishna

*चना सलाद*एक कटोरे में उबले चने डाल कर उसमें नींबू का रस मिलाएं। फिर उसमें बारीक कटे प्याज, शिमला मिर्च, टमाटर और नमक मिक्स करें। कम नमक यानी बेहतर स्वास्थ्य नींबू और इमली का रस चने को नमकीन बना देगें इसलिये नमक कम ही डालें। फिर चना मसाला और इमली का गूदा डाल कर मिक्स करें। आपका चने वाला सलाद सर्व करने के लिये तैयार है।*​*

----------


## Krishna

*बादाम सूप*सबसे पहले बादाम को पीस कर पाउडर बना लें। उसके बाद दूध को उसी पाउडर में मिला लें और एक किनारे रख दें। दूसरी तरफ एक पैन गरम करें और उसमें बादाम पाउडर और दूध वाला घोल डालें और फिर उसमें कार्न पाउडर डाल कर अच्*छे से मिलाएं। तब तक मिलाती रहें जब तक कार्न पाउडर उसमें ढंग से मिल न जाए। जब घोल थोड़ा गाढ़ा हो जाए तो गैस की फ्लेम बंद कर दें और उसको ठंडा होने दें। इसके बाद उसमें नमक और काली मिर्च पाउडर मिला कर परोसें।

----------


## Krishna

*वेज-फ्रूट सलाद*आलू-शकरकंद को थोड़ा सख्त सा उबालकर छील लें। फिर उनको बड़े टुकड़ों में काटकर फ्राइंग पेन में थोड़ा तेल डालकर थोड़ा लाल होने तक उलट-पलट कर तलें।ककड़ी व टमाटर के बीज निकालकर उन्हें बड़े टुकड़ों में काटें। अब पपीता, सेब, अमरूद और केले भी बड़े टुकड़ों में काटें। सभी सब्जियाँ और फल तथा आलू, शकरकंद आदि एक बड़े बाऊल में डालकर ऊपर से स्वादानुसार लाल मिर्च, काली मिर्च, धनिया, चाट मसाला और नमक डालकर मिक्स करें।

----------


## Krishna

इन रेसीपिज को इटपट से बनाकर आप अपना वजन कम कर सकते है। ये स्वास्थ्य के लिए भी अच्छी होती है और ज्यादा मेहनत भी नहीं लगती है।

----------

